# Lifting back legs?



## firfy (Jun 9, 2019)

Sometimes my blue tegu will just stand in place and lift one of her back legs, place it back down, then lift the other, and place it back down, she will do this maybe for 3-5 seconds then just walk away, does this mean anything? This usually happens earlier in the year.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 9, 2019)

Not sure, but my argies are definitely stiff-legged for a week after emerging in the spring.


----------



## firfy (Jun 10, 2019)

Thanks walter!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onnie0047 (Jun 19, 2019)

Reptiles will often lift one leg, put it back down and lift another left up when the temps of the ground is too hot for them....you did not mention if this was on the hot side or the cool side of your enclosure, on dirt, substrate or on rocks or something that might get hot if exposed to a warming light such as a rock or cement surface..... I have not noticed this behavior in my tegus, but I have noticed this behavior in my Bearded Dragons. I hope you have figures out the cause by now....


----------



## firfy (Jun 19, 2019)

onnie0047 said:


> Reptiles will often lift one leg, put it back down and lift another left up when the temps of the ground is too hot for them....you did not mention if this was on the hot side or the cool side of your enclosure, on dirt, substrate or on rocks or something that might get hot if exposed to a warming light such as a rock or cement surface..... I have not noticed this behavior in my tegus, but I have noticed this behavior in my Bearded Dragons. I hope you have figures out the cause by now....


She was on my carpet, but it was not hot or too cold


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## onnie0047 (Jun 19, 2019)

firfy said:


> She was on my carpet, but it was not hot or too cold
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


maybe she just don't like the feel of the carpet, I don't know, like I said, I never seen this in my Tegus, good luck.....


----------



## firfy (Jun 19, 2019)

onnie0047 said:


> maybe she just don't like the feel of the carpet, I don't know, like I said, I never seen this in my Tegus, good luck.....


Ya its probably she is stretching or just the carpet feels a bit weird


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Walter1 (Jun 19, 2019)

Could be the carpet is catching and bothersome?


----------



## firfy (Jun 19, 2019)

Yea, maybe, but she doesnt do it that often


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Zyn (Jun 24, 2019)

You said if’s not heat related but that’s what it sounds like ><


----------



## gtvanni (May 5, 2022)

My tegu does the same thing! It’s always before she plays with a toy so we think she might just be excited 


firfy said:


> Sometimes my blue tegu will just stand in place and lift one of her back legs, place it back down, then lift the other, and place it back down, she will do this maybe for 3-5 seconds then just walk away, does this mean anything? This usually happens earlier in the year.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My tegu does the same thing! It’s always before she plays with a toy so we think she might just be excited


----------

